# Closet Flange



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm looking at a basement bathroom that needs finished. Plumbing has been roughed in already but they didn't install a closet flange. 

I don't have a pic, but there is about 1" of a 3" elbow/hub coming out of the floor surface with a piece of 3" glued into it. What needs to happen to rectify this? I will be setting a tile floor and have installed many toilets, but never ran into this before. 

is there a flange that can install into the 3" or must it be broken out and replaced? Any idea what they were trying to accomplish?

From what I understand, the person (clients friend) whom did the plumbing father is a plumbing inspector. Also, it was not permitted, inspected or pressure tested.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Do you want to attach your name to a job that was done without permit and obviously there wasn't slab inspection done prior to concrete being installed?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Set the tile floor, and HO who is doing the plumbing gets to deal with the plumbing. I'm guessing they're waiting to see final floor height before doing their hub install.


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

Plumbing was added last year, not during build out. 

I'm just trying to figure out if the slab will need opened, patched, leveled for me to do my work. I don't think I want to get involved with the plumbing since there was no permitting done initially. Most areas here require rough and finish inspections. I'm sure questions will come up when I pull permits.


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

Any thoughts on this? Just trying to see if I need to have his plumber back in before tile install? I don't want to drag my plumber into this until I know what the inspectors says about permitting the work. 

Also have calls out to ahj to see what's needed for permits, but he's on vacation this week.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I believe you can get the flange that glues female-to-male (outside) onto the 3". Don't skimp on the cement and give it a little twist before it sets.


----------



## PPRI (Oct 9, 2010)

You don't need a flange. In some areas of the country it is common to leave this high until finished floor is done. Them the pipe is cut flush and the toilet is set using stainless concrete anchors.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

PPRI said:


> You don't need a flange. In some areas of the country it is common to leave this high until finished floor is done. Them the pipe is cut flush and the toilet is set using stainless concrete anchors.


I don't know about that, but have seen it in some vintage homes. I recently replaced a basement toilet and the whole thing was set in plaster without a flange. I had to bust it out.

Cut flush and glue on a flange. Secure to floor.


----------

